# [colinux] créer son propre noyau

## Anthyme

Bonjour, 

je me suis intérréssé a colinux il y a peu et j'aimerai créer mon propre noyau (notament pour le support de reiser4) mais je n'ai jamais patché de ma vie un noyau (a part avec l'ebuild cj-sources mais bon c'est pas trop dur ...) et je ne sais pas trop comment faire ...

Vous pouvez m aider ?

merci !

----------

## Argian

Heu, man patch ?  :Laughing: 

Le manuel de diff peut être utile aussi

----------

## Anthyme

en fait ca fait une heure que je cherche ce satané patch et je le trouve pas en DL ... pourtant quelqu'un m'avais dis qu'il s'etait fait son propre noyau :-/

----------

## Argian

Je viens de penser à un truc, il me semble que coLinux ne fonctionne qu'avec des noyaux 2.4. Si c'est le cas, tu vas avoir un problème, puisque  *http://www.namesys.com/ wrote:*   

> If you are using 2.4 kernel you can only use V3.

   :Crying or Very sad: 

Edit : D'après le howto Configurer coLinux pour utiliser Gentoo : *Quote:*   

> Est-ce que coLinux fonctionnera avec un noyau 2.6 ?
> 
> Pour l'instant, non ; un noyau de la série 2.4 est utilisé, modifié pour permettre l'émulation du matériel et le partage de ressources avec Windows. 

 

----------

## Anthyme

nan la derniere version permet le v6 ... 

y aurai t il un moyen d'ajouter le module reiser4 a la main (ca semble casse gueule!)?

----------

## Enlight

http://namesys.com -> download -> reiser4 for 2.6 lecture des instructions. et t'as vraiment de la chance qu'on soit pas sur un forum debian là   :Wink: 

----------

## Argian

 *Anthyme wrote:*   

> nan la derniere version permet le v6 ... 
> 
> y aurai t il un moyen d'ajouter le module reiser4 a la main (ca semble casse gueule!)?

 Rhôô, pas bien de poster pendant que je fais un edit, et en plus pour dire le contraire de mon edit  :Laughing: 

Bon, je suppose qu'il va falloir que je me tienne un peu plus au courant  :Embarassed: 

Bon, ben du coup, je ne sais pas trop. Le patch est là, tu peux télécharger le patch-qui-va-bien-pour-ton-noyau  :Rolling Eyes: 

Enfin, à priori, ça suppose que tu aies déjà un coLinux fonctionnel, non ?

----------

## boozo

le dernier colinux c'est là non ?! me trompe-je ?!   :Confused: 

----------

## Anthyme

Escusez moi !!! je me suis mal fait comprendre ... c'est le patch de colinux que je n'arrive pas a trouver individuellement ! j ai seulement la build complete

Effectivement j en ai un de fonctionnel mais c un vieux noyeau 2.6.11 ou 2.6.12 ... mais c possible de créer un module pour reiser4 sans avoir les sources du noyau ?

----------

## boozo

 *Anthyme wrote:*   

> c'est le patch de colinux que je n'arrive pas a trouver individuellement ! j ai seulement la build complete

 

suis pas sur que ça existe çà...   :Confused:   à voir avec des utilisateurs aguerris de la chose...

----------

## Argian

 *Anthyme wrote:*   

> Escusez moi !!! je me suis mal fait comprendre ... c'est le patch de colinux que je n'arrive pas a trouver individuellement ! j ai seulement la build complete
> 
> Effectivement j en ai un de fonctionnel mais c un vieux noyeau 2.6.11 ou 2.6.12 ... mais c possible de créer un module pour reiser4 sans avoir les sources du noyau ?

 Dans le source de coLinux, il y a un répertoire /doc avec un fichier appelé building dedans. Tout y est expliqué (Y compris où se trouve le patch, comment l'appliquer, l'âge du capitaine, etc  :Mr. Green:  )

----------

## NoZ

Tenez :

http://wiki.colinux.org/mediawiki/index.php/Building_a_custom_kernel

Ca peut servir. Avec un peu de jugeotte tu arriveras à faire ton kernel pour la gentoo aussi facilement...

Attention, il faut compiler le noyau avec du gcc 3.3.x sinon coLinux n'aime pas trop ça.

Je te conseille aussi de tout mettre en dur dans ton kernel, ça t'évitera de te fatiguer à faire un tgz pour les

modules  :Smile: 

----------

## Argian

 *NoZ wrote:*   

> Tenez :
> 
> http://wiki.colinux.org/mediawiki/index.php/Building_a_custom_kernel
> 
> 

 Pfff, encore un site qui veut que le navigateur s'identifie, bande de <CENSORED>  :Twisted Evil: 

--------

Ben quoi, c'est mon 666ème post, je ne pouvais pas décemment être sympa  :Mr. Green: 

Ok,  :Arrow:  []

----------

## NoZ

En plus tu es nîmois, tu dois être le mal incarné   :Razz: 

(Je déconne hein...)

Une dernière chose à propos du kernel... IL NE FAUT PAS ACTIVER LE MULTI-PROCESSEUR DANS LE KERNEL !!!

Ca plante~ et pas qu'un peu.

----------

## boozo

 *Argian wrote:*   

> Dans le source de coLinux, il y a un répertoire /doc avec un fichier appelé building dedans. Tout y est expliqué (Y compris où se trouve le patch, comment l'appliquer, l'âge du capitaine, etc  )

 

 :Laughing:   mais colinux-0.7.1-hn14b/patch/linux-2.6.12.diff tout seul je ne crois pas qu'il soit dispo ailleurs... 

vouis, vouis... on m'avais pas dit de rentrer je re-  :Arrow:  []

----------

## Anthyme

 *NoZ wrote:*   

> Tenez :
> 
> http://wiki.colinux.org/mediawiki/index.php/Building_a_custom_kernel
> 
> Ca peut servir. Avec un peu de jugeotte tu arriveras à faire ton kernel pour la gentoo aussi facilement...
> ...

 

CHAAAMMMMPIIIIOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

merci c'est EXACTEMENT ca qu'il me fallais ... bon je part a mes compilation  :Very Happy: 

----------

## boozo

 *Quote:*   

> blablabla...
> 
> #  run: cd /usr/src/linux
> 
> # run: patch p1 < colinux snapshot\patch\linux
> ...

 

/me vois pas trop la différence avec la méthode de Argian et moi... et en plus c'est debian-like   :Razz: 

M'enfin bon les goûts z'et les couleurs...   :Laughing: 

[Edit] post et edit totalement inutile ; décidement moi aujourd'hui   :Laughing: 

----------

## Anthyme

bon la compile du noyau patché passe pas ...

j ai pris un 2.6.16 patché avec le patch cj que j ai patché avec colinux et le make foire (j ai mis gcc 3.3.6) 

```
yeindal linux-2.6.16-cj1-colinux # make

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/split-include

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/docproc

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/conf.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/kxgettext.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/mconf.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf

scripts/kconfig/conf -s arch/i386/Kconfig

#

# using defaults found in .config

#

  SPLIT   include/linux/autoconf.h -> include/config/*

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s

  GEN     include/asm-i386/asm-offsets.h

  HOSTCC  scripts/genksyms/genksyms.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/genksyms/lex.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/genksyms/parse.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/genksyms/genksyms

  CC      scripts/mod/empty.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/mod/mk_elfconfig

  MKELF   scripts/mod/elfconfig.h

  HOSTCC  scripts/mod/file2alias.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/mod/modpost.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/mod/sumversion.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/mod/modpost

  HOSTCC  scripts/kallsyms

  HOSTCC  scripts/pnmtologo

  HOSTCC  scripts/conmakehash

  HOSTCC  scripts/bin2c

  CC      init/main.o

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  UPD     include/linux/compile.h

  CC      init/version.o

  CC      init/do_mounts.o

  CC      init/do_mounts_rd.o

  CC      init/do_mounts_initrd.o

  CC      init/do_mounts_md.o

  LD      init/mounts.o

  CC      init/initramfs.o

  CC      init/calibrate.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

  HOSTCC  usr/gen_init_cpio

  CHK     usr/initramfs_list

  UPD     usr/initramfs_list

  CPIO    usr/initramfs_data.cpio

  GZIP    usr/initramfs_data.cpio.gz

  AS      usr/initramfs_data.o

  LD      usr/built-in.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/process.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/semaphore.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/signal.o

  AS      arch/i386/kernel/entry.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/traps.o

arch/i386/kernel/traps.c: Dans la fonction « do_trap »:

arch/i386/kernel/traps.c:423: attention : implicit declaration of function `cooperative_mode_enabled'

arch/i386/kernel/traps.c:425: attention : implicit declaration of function `co_kernel_breakpoint'

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/irq.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/ptrace.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/time.o

arch/i386/kernel/time.c: Dans la fonction « get_cmos_time »:

arch/i386/kernel/time.c:332: attention : implicit declaration of function `co_get_host_time'

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/ioport.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/ldt.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/setup.o

arch/i386/kernel/setup.c: Dans la fonction « parse_cmdline_early »:

arch/i386/kernel/setup.c:714: attention : implicit declaration of function `cooperative_mode_enabled'

arch/i386/kernel/setup.c:718: error: `co_boot_parameters' undeclared (first use in this function)

arch/i386/kernel/setup.c:718: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

arch/i386/kernel/setup.c:718: error: for each function it appears in.)

arch/i386/kernel/setup.c: Dans la fonction « setup_memory »:

arch/i386/kernel/setup.c:1145: error: `co_memory_size' undeclared (first use in this function)

arch/i386/kernel/setup.c:1146: error: `start_pfn' undeclared (first use in this function)

arch/i386/kernel/setup.c:1147: error: `start_va' undeclared (first use in this function)

arch/i386/kernel/setup.c:1148: attention : implicit declaration of function `co_alloc_pages'

make[1]: *** [arch/i386/kernel/setup.o] Erreur 1

make: *** [arch/i386/kernel] Erreur 2
```

bizarre ... faut une version spécifique du noyau ?

----------

## boozo

ben... 2.6.12 semble la dernière disponible ce qui est largement derrière les autres version de kernel... donc je crois que ce n'est pas pour rien ; en plus tu lances çà avec un cj qui est déjà pas mal patché par rapport au vanilla   :Rolling Eyes:   après faut voir avec Noz s'il a un autre vécu de la chose...

----------

## Anthyme

bon je testerai avec une 2.6.12 et juste le patch reiser4

merci des conseils

----------

## Anthyme

j'ai pris le 2.6.12 mais le make foire ... et je crois que le patch aussi ...

```
anthyme@yeindal ~/Desktop/linux-2.6.12/linux-2.6.12 $ patch -p1 < ../../colinux-20050524/patch/linux

patching file CREDITS

Hunk #1 succeeded at 53 (offset 1 line).

patching file Makefile

Hunk #1 succeeded at 319 (offset 1 line).

patching file arch/i386/Kconfig

Hunk #1 succeeded at 206 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #2 succeeded at 560 with fuzz 2 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #3 FAILED at 576.

Hunk #4 succeeded at 952 (offset 51 lines).

1 out of 4 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file arch/i386/Kconfig.rej

patching file arch/i386/kernel/Makefile

patching file arch/i386/kernel/cooperative.c

patching file arch/i386/kernel/cpu/common.c

Hunk #2 succeeded at 636 (offset 16 lines).

patching file arch/i386/kernel/entry.S

Hunk #1 succeeded at 141 (offset -17 lines).

patching file arch/i386/kernel/head.S

Hunk #2 succeeded at 426 (offset 2 lines).

patching file arch/i386/kernel/i387.c

Hunk #3 succeeded at 399 (offset 6 lines).

patching file arch/i386/kernel/i8259.c

Hunk #2 succeeded at 443 (offset -1 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 470 (offset -1 lines).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 536 (offset -1 lines).

patching file arch/i386/kernel/ioport.c

patching file arch/i386/kernel/process.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 53 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #2 FAILED at 147.

Hunk #3 FAILED at 177.

Hunk #4 succeeded at 202 (offset 12 lines).

2 out of 4 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file arch/i386/kernel/process.c.rej

patching file arch/i386/kernel/reboot.c

Hunk #1 FAILED at 13.

Hunk #2 succeeded at 219 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 339 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 377 (offset 2 lines).

1 out of 4 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file arch/i386/kernel/reboot.c.rej

patching file arch/i386/kernel/setup.c

Hunk #1 FAILED at 40.

Hunk #2 succeeded at 670 (offset -2 lines).

Hunk #3 FAILED at 1037.

Hunk #4 succeeded at 1043 with fuzz 2 (offset -4 lines).

Hunk #5 FAILED at 1064.

Hunk #6 succeeded at 1161 (offset 29 lines).

Hunk #7 succeeded at 1177 with fuzz 2 (offset 29 lines).

Hunk #8 succeeded at 1454 (offset 43 lines).

Hunk #9 succeeded at 1478 (offset 42 lines).

Hunk #10 succeeded at 1534 (offset 44 lines).

Hunk #11 succeeded at 1557 (offset 46 lines).

Hunk #12 succeeded at 1572 (offset 46 lines).

3 out of 12 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file arch/i386/kernel/setup.c.rej

patching file arch/i386/kernel/sysenter.c

patching file arch/i386/kernel/time.c

Hunk #2 succeeded at 125 (offset 29 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 161 (offset 29 lines).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 215 with fuzz 2 (offset 31 lines).

Hunk #5 FAILED at 287.

Hunk #6 succeeded at 326 (offset 7 lines).

1 out of 6 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file arch/i386/kernel/time.c.rej

patching file arch/i386/kernel/timers/Makefile

patching file arch/i386/kernel/timers/timer.c

patching file arch/i386/kernel/timers/timer_cooperative.c

patching file arch/i386/kernel/timers/timer_cyclone.c

patching file arch/i386/kernel/timers/timer_hpet.c

patching file arch/i386/kernel/timers/timer_none.c

patching file arch/i386/kernel/timers/timer_pit.c

patching file arch/i386/kernel/timers/timer_pm.c

patching file arch/i386/kernel/timers/timer_tsc.c

patching file arch/i386/kernel/traps.c

Hunk #2 succeeded at 384 (offset -1 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 690 (offset -1 lines).

patching file arch/i386/kernel/vmlinux.lds.S

patching file arch/i386/mm/fault.c

patching file arch/i386/mm/init.c

Hunk #3 succeeded at 317 (offset -3 lines).

Hunk #4 FAILED at 400.

Hunk #5 succeeded at 554 (offset -32 lines).

Hunk #6 succeeded at 609 (offset -32 lines).

1 out of 6 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file arch/i386/mm/init.c.rej

patching file arch/i386/mm/ioremap.c

Hunk #2 succeeded at 193 (offset -3 lines).

patching file drivers/block/Kconfig

patching file drivers/block/Makefile

patching file drivers/block/cobd.c

patching file drivers/char/Makefile

Hunk #1 FAILED at 26.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file drivers/char/Makefile.rej

patching file drivers/char/cocd.c

patching file drivers/char/mem.c

Hunk #1 FAILED at 23.

Hunk #2 succeeded at 174 with fuzz 2 (offset 19 lines).

Hunk #3 FAILED at 210.

Hunk #4 FAILED at 254.

Hunk #5 succeeded at 453 (offset 148 lines).

3 out of 5 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file drivers/char/mem.c.rej

patching file drivers/input/keyboard/Kconfig

Hunk #1 succeeded at 16 with fuzz 2.

patching file drivers/input/keyboard/atkbd.c

Hunk #2 succeeded at 514 (offset 17 lines).

patching file drivers/input/mouse/Kconfig

Hunk #1 FAILED at 14.

Hunk #2 FAILED at 37.

Hunk #3 FAILED at 65.

Hunk #4 FAILED at 75.

Hunk #5 FAILED at 91.

Hunk #6 FAILED at 101.

Hunk #7 FAILED at 111.

Hunk #8 FAILED at 121.

Hunk #9 FAILED at 131.

9 out of 9 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file drivers/input/mouse/Kconfig.rej

patching file drivers/input/mouse/Makefile

Hunk #1 succeeded at 11 with fuzz 2.

patching file drivers/input/mouse/comouse.c

patching file drivers/input/serio/Kconfig

Hunk #1 FAILED at 20.

Hunk #2 FAILED at 142.

2 out of 2 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file drivers/input/serio/Kconfig.rej

patching file drivers/input/serio/Makefile

Hunk #1 succeeded at 21 (offset 2 lines).

patching file drivers/input/serio/cokbd.c

patching file drivers/net/Kconfig

Hunk #1 succeeded at 103 (offset -25 lines).

patching file drivers/net/Makefile

patching file drivers/net/conet.c

patching file drivers/video/console/Kconfig

Hunk #3 succeeded at 83 with fuzz 1 (offset -24 lines).

patching file drivers/video/console/Makefile

Hunk #1 succeeded at 23 with fuzz 2.

patching file drivers/video/console/cocon.c

patching file fs/Kconfig

Hunk #1 succeeded at 994 (offset 1 line).

patching file fs/Makefile

patching file fs/cofusefs/Makefile

patching file fs/cofusefs/dev.c

patching file fs/cofusefs/dir.c

patching file fs/cofusefs/file.c

patching file fs/cofusefs/fuse_i.h

patching file fs/cofusefs/inode.c

patching file fs/cofusefs/util.c

patching file fs/namespace.c

patching file include/asm-i386/bug.h

Hunk #1 succeeded at 12 with fuzz 2 (offset 2 lines).

patching file include/asm-i386/cooperative.h

patching file include/asm-i386/cooperative_internal.h

patching file include/asm-i386/dma.h

patching file include/asm-i386/fixmap.h

patching file include/asm-i386/io.h

Hunk #1 succeeded at 115 (offset 11 lines).

Hunk #2 succeeded at 294 (offset 11 lines).

patching file include/asm-i386/mach-default/irq_vectors.h

patching file include/asm-i386/mach-default/irq_vectors_limits.h

patching file include/asm-i386/mc146818rtc.h

Hunk #1 succeeded at 4 with fuzz 2.

Hunk #2 succeeded at 81 with fuzz 1 (offset 69 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 92 with fuzz 2 (offset 65 lines).

patching file include/asm-i386/mmzone.h

patching file include/asm-i386/page.h

patching file include/asm-i386/param.h

patching file include/asm-i386/pgalloc.h

Hunk #1 succeeded at 5 (offset -1 lines).

patching file include/asm-i386/pgtable-2level.h

Hunk #2 FAILED at 19.

1 out of 2 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file include/asm-i386/pgtable-2level.h.rej

patching file include/asm-i386/pgtable.h

Hunk #2 succeeded at 298 (offset 2 lines).

patching file include/asm-i386/processor.h

Hunk #1 succeeded at 204 (offset 12 lines).

patching file include/asm-i386/timer.h

patching file include/linux/console.h

Hunk #1 succeeded at 60 with fuzz 2 (offset -1 lines).

patching file include/linux/cooperative.h

patching file include/linux/cooperative_fs.h

patching file include/linux/cooperative_internal.h

patching file include/linux/major.h

Hunk #1 succeeded at 129 (offset -1 lines).

patching file init/do_mounts.c

patching file kernel/Makefile

Hunk #1 FAILED at 26.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file kernel/Makefile.rej

patching file kernel/cooperative.c

patching file kernel/panic.c

Hunk #2 succeeded at 71 (offset -1 lines).

patching file kernel/printk.c

Hunk #2 succeeded at 533 (offset -10 lines).

patching file kernel/sched.c

Hunk #1 FAILED at 2309.

Hunk #2 FAILED at 2335.

2 out of 2 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file kernel/sched.c.rej

patching file mm/bootmem.c

patching file mm/filemap.c

Hunk #1 FAILED at 1958.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file mm/filemap.c.rej

patching file mm/page_alloc.c

Hunk #1 FAILED at 33.

Hunk #2 FAILED at 240.

Hunk #3 FAILED at 262.

Hunk #4 FAILED at 602.

Hunk #5 succeeded at 948 (offset 57 lines).

4 out of 5 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file mm/page_alloc.c.rej

patching file mm/vmscan.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 1244 (offset 39 lines).
```

bon je vais essayer avec un 2.6.7 avant de laisser tomber ...

----------

## Anthyme

bon j'ai tenté ... c'est pas mieu ...

je vais vous dire ce que j'ai fait ... j'ai telechargé ce qui est ecris au début du how to (colinux, reiser4 , et vanilla 2.6.7)

je me suis mis dans le dossier du noyau extrait et j'ai fait ceci :

```
patch -p1 < ../reiser4-2004.07.09-19.35-linux-2.6.7-2

patch -p1 < ../../colinux-20050524/patch/linux

make menuconfig # ou je met les options qui m'interresse

make
```

resultat :

```
anthyme@yeindal ~/Desktop/linux-2.6.12/linux-2.6.7 $ make

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/split-include

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/docproc

  HOSTCC  scripts/conmakehash

  HOSTCC  scripts/kallsyms

  CC      scripts/empty.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/mk_elfconfig

  MKELF   scripts/elfconfig.h

  HOSTCC  scripts/file2alias.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/modpost.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/sumversion.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/modpost

  HOSTCC  scripts/pnmtologo

  HOSTCC  scripts/bin2c

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s

  CHK     include/asm-i386/asm_offsets.h

  UPD     include/asm-i386/asm_offsets.h

  CC      init/main.o

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  UPD     include/linux/compile.h

  CC      init/version.o

  CC      init/do_mounts.o

  LD      init/mounts.o

  CC      init/initramfs.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

  HOSTCC  usr/gen_init_cpio

  CPIO    usr/initramfs_data.cpio

  GZIP    usr/initramfs_data.cpio.gz

  AS      usr/initramfs_data.o

  LD      usr/built-in.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/process.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/semaphore.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/signal.o

  AS      arch/i386/kernel/entry.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/traps.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/irq.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/vm86.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/ptrace.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/i8259.o

arch/i386/kernel/i8259.c:102: attention : ?l?ments en exc?s dans l'initialisation de tableau

arch/i386/kernel/i8259.c:102: attention : (pr?s de l'initialisation de << proxy_interrupt >>)

[...] (c'est 2 lignes sont répété une bonne 100ene de fois

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/ioport.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/ldt.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/setup.o

arch/i386/kernel/setup.c: Dans la fonction << setup_memory >>:

arch/i386/kernel/setup.c:834: error: `_end' undeclared (first use in this function)

arch/i386/kernel/setup.c:834: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

arch/i386/kernel/setup.c:834: error: for each function it appears in.)

arch/i386/kernel/setup.c:1230:2: #endif sans #if

make[1]: *** [arch/i386/kernel/setup.o] Erreur 1

make: *** [arch/i386/kernel] Erreur 2
```

sinon vous auriez pas un jolie noyau colinux qui traine ?? ^^ (avec reiser4 et RAID)

----------

## NoZ

Je crois que le dernier kernel colinux auquel j'ai touché était un 2.6.10...

Ensuite pour ce qui est des kernels autres que vanilla, généralement les patchs ont du mal...

Donc va sur www.kernel.org télécharger une 2.6.X à poil de chez à poil et retente le coup.

Par contre, pourquoi veux-tu le support RAID dans ton kernel coLinux..?

----------

## Anthyme

c'est ces kernel que j ai pris en 2.6.7 et 2.6.12 ...   :Sad: 

pourquoi du raid ? rendre accessible mon raid logiciel linux sous windows par des partage samba de colinux  :Wink: 

----------

## NoZ

Euuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh

Attention quand même, j'sais pas si coLinux va le gérer, vu que le kernel est plus ou moins

lancé dans une vm... Ce qu'il faudrait plutôt faire, c'est rendre tes partitions affichables par windows

et de les mapper en /dev/cobd* ... 

pour ensuite les monter sous coLinux ; je sais pas si il va aimer l'accès au contrôleur RAID depuis

l'environnement coLinux... enfin bref, si tu te sens de tester.

Personnellement, j'vais tester une compilation bien que je n'ai plus besoin de coLinux actuellement.

----------

## Anthyme

j ai dis raid LOGICIEL, le seul controleur c'est le noyau linux  :Wink: 

mais bon je suis encore loin de tout ca moi !

----------

## Anthyme

ptit UP ...

Je recapitule, je chercher un noyau pour colinux gérant RAID 0, 1 et 5 avec si possible du reiser4...

merci !

----------

